# To those here who hate metal......



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

I know that you guys are sick and tired of metal threads in this forum, but I have found something that hopefully you guys will like: metal songs covered on the piano. Then maybe you can see the classical music influences in metal:


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I only watched the first clip and if this is a piano arrangement of some existing metal tune it is actually kind of effective. It could be a 20th century minimalist piano work or something. Not bad and well done.

BUT...

I do not think this makes the case that metal is classical music's long lost cousin. This is a tired assertion that the metalhead parasites in this forum have been on a quest to convince us of for some time. We still don't buy it, we never will buy it, so please leave already.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Although I've already mentioned this somewhere in this sub-forum, I'll bring it up in this topic dedicated to piano covers. Search for Piano covers of Opeth songs by Illes Csaba - especially By The Pain I See In Others, Blackwater Park, Silhouette and Wreath.

Or I'll link you to them myself:


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

scytheavatar said:


>


Needs more face melting guitar solos.

Those videos don't really show any classical influences in metal, but more the substance of those songs is enough for them to sound good without the distorted guitars and gruff vocals.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not sure why people would have a problem with a Metal thread in the section for non-Classical music. Which even mentions Metal specifically in its description. If you don't enjoy any of the Metal you've heard, then fine. But if some people do enjoy Metal, then why would it bother you it being talked about? Maybe it's that there was a lot of such threads? But even then. Just don't click on them. You may as well get annoyed by all the "Voice and Choir" discussion in the "Voice and Choir" section.

As regards a debate over whether/how much particular Metal tracks are influenced by Classical, I'm not really sure why people are making such a fuss about it. Even if everyone agreed there was an obvious influence, or everyone agreed there was obviously no influence, the songs still sound the same. Once you've heard a piece of music, going back and trying to figure out /deciding on its influences is hardly going to change how much you like it in the first place. Or is it?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Johnny said:


> I'm not sure why people would have a problem with a Metal thread in the section for non-Classical music. Which even mentions Metal specifically in its description.
> If you don't enjoy any of the Metal you've heard, then fine. But if some people do enjoy Metal, then why would it bother you it being talked about? Maybe it's that there was a lot of such threads? But even then. Just don't click on them. You may as well get annoyed by all the "Voice and Choir" discussion in the "Voice and Choir" section.


Well, the thread title kind of called upon us. Maybe the thread would contain a late-coming apology for all the previous metal threads? But nooooooooo... :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

scytheavatar said:


> I know that you guys are sick and tired of metal threads in this forum, but I have found something that hopefully you guys will like: metal songs covered on the piano. Then maybe you can see the classical music influences in metal:


Well I must admit I found the piano clips to be much more approachable, it has a simular sound to some of to days classical pieces (not that I listen to much of that stuff anyway) it reaffirms my main objection to metal and rock which is the horrendous (to me) Guitar sound, which is what I dislike intensely


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

What about these, Andante?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I only watched the first clip and if this is a piano arrangement of some existing metal tune it is actually kind of effective. It could be a 20th century minimalist piano work or something. Not bad and well done.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I do not think this makes the case that metal is classical music's long lost cousin. This is a tired assertion that the metalhead parasites in this forum have been on a quest to convince us of for some time. We still don't buy it, we never will buy it, so please leave already.


Please, replace "we" with "I." I've been a fan of both genres for the past 16 years or so, and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one on here who is open enough to enjoy both styles.

Anyway, after reading some of the other metal threads on this forum, it seems it's mainly you and one or two others who has such a dramatic reaction to it. Personally, it's refreshing to meet others who appreciate another genre I'm interested in, and a few vocal members trying to banish it from a section that even has the word "metal" in the description, is a bit annoying.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

You said you used to listen to Beherit, didn't you?

They released a new album last year. _Engram_. Worth checking out.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

The fact that you like Metal doesn't mean you are more "open" to different types of music than the people who don't. Being "open" to different types of music surely just means being open to the possibility of liking them. Trying to go in with no assumptions and just judging it on its own merit. If they have listened to some Metal, given it a fair chance, and didn't like it, that's fine. 

However, I doubt they've listened to enough though to write off the entire genre as worthless.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

aaah this kind of thread.

I just posted yesterday about one pianist who said he was influenced by progressive rock band like Dream Theater while he himself is classical educated. You can check if his music kind of compromise from classical to rock/jazz :

http://www.talkclassical.com/8393-tempei-nakamura-contemporary-pianist.html


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, Drawing Down The Moon was pretty much a daily listen when I was younger. 

I thought Beherit was over and done with? That should be an interesting listen! 

Thanks for the heads up with the Berzum, I could only listen to a few tracks of it though. Like you said, that magic is just gone. I guess that's what happens when you kill a man and get sent to prison for over a decade or so.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

i dont hate metal just delusional metalheads who think metal is any more related to classical music than any other pop music is


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

For those who don't like metal...

I challenge you to listen to this song, *All The Fools Sailed Away*, by the late, great Ronnie James Dio, and not be moved by the passion and artistry of a man and his band who never do anything carelessly or half-assed.


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

jeff loomis's miles of machines

paganini would have been trading licks with the likes of jeff loomis if he were still alive today...


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

jason becker's serrana

here's another neo-classical shred from 20 years ago...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Why is it only the metal fans who seem obsessed with convincing those who love classical music that there is some relationship... that metal is some sort of lost cousin of classical? I never see anyone posting threads insisting that Johnny Cash, The Louvin Brothers, and Ralph Stanley are but a relative of Schubert and Schumann's lieder or that Polka is a long-lost nephew of Bel Canto Opera.

Although Magdalena Kozena singing Roll Out the Barrel might be interesting!


----------



## chrisg (May 18, 2010)

I admire many heavy metal musicians. Some of their musical ability can be exemplary and interesting.


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

cacophony's speed metal symphony

this should remind us of mozart's allegro in C major, at least that's the title i believe...

no, not obsessed, just pointing out the shared similarities when there are similarities to be heard or seen..


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Johnny said:


> I'm not sure why people would have a problem with a Metal thread in the section for non-Classical music. Which even mentions Metal specifically in its description. If you don't enjoy any of the Metal you've heard, then fine. But if some people do enjoy Metal, then why would it bother you it being talked about? Maybe it's that there was a lot of such threads? But even then. Just don't click on them. You may as well get annoyed by all the "Voice and Choir" discussion in the "Voice and Choir" section.
> 
> As regards a debate over whether/how much particular Metal tracks are influenced by Classical, I'm not really sure why people are making such a fuss about it. Even if everyone agreed there was an obvious influence, or everyone agreed there was obviously no influence, the songs still sound the same. Once you've heard a piece of music, going back and trying to figure out /deciding on its influences is hardly going to change how much you like it in the first place. Or is it?


It's not that, it's just that we aren't going to accept metal as our long lost cousin, just as Tapkaara said. The two are barely even comparable to me. It's like comparing a lifetime of work and experiences, whether it be through negativity, humor, optimism, hysteria, mysticism, religious fervor, etc. And it's being stacked up to a haphazardly organized piece of music that doesn't necessarily convey much more than nostalgia.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

David58117 said:


> Please, replace "we" with "I." I've been a fan of both genres for the past 16 years or so, and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one on here who is open enough to enjoy both styles.
> 
> Anyway, after reading some of the other metal threads on this forum, it seems it's mainly you and one or two others who has such a dramatic reaction to it. Personally, it's refreshing to meet others who appreciate another genre I'm interested in, and a few vocal members trying to banish it from a section that even has the word "metal" in the description, is a bit annoying.


I concur


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

scytheavatar said:


>


Molded rot played by a pitiable christmas farmer.



scytheavatar said:


>


Repetitive trash.



scytheavatar said:


>


Wow! Is that a Vivaldi transcription?



Glaliraha said:


> For those who don't like metal...
> 
> I challenge you to listen to this song, *All The Fools Sailed Away*, by the late, great Ronnie James Dio, and not be moved by the passion and artistry of a man and his band who never do anything carelessly or half-assed.


For unto us mud
Me hath to admit, it's unquestionable
Horrid crud!
O! Ears are miserable


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I could see a similarity. I think there's a lot of prejudice and well..snobbery within the classical music genre that prevents some from hearing a melody through a distorted guitar, or beyond a hyperactive drummer, but that's okay, that's sometimes not easy for the ear to adjust to.

Personally, I don't see why some people find the idea so offensive. Yes the times were different, the instrumentation is different (expanded in classical, and therefore requiring more education on it's use), but - when you get to the personalities of the composers and the emotions that they injected into their music, you'll find many similarities.

The similarities I tend to hear are:

My Dying Bride - Sear Me III






Once you work your way past the distortion and your ears get accustomed to it- you'll hear 2 guitars each playing a distinct, individual melody. Listen to it. Listen to the phrasing.

Now listen to:

Mahler: kindertotenlieder






I'm sure I could easily find something else with 2 independent voices slipping in/out together, but the Kindertotenlieder has the same...depression that overwhelms the my dying bride song. Obviously this composition is much more advanced, and instrument availability is much more than what My Dying Bride has to work with, but when I listen to the long phrases, the sense of depression, and the forefront of the melody, and then consider that there's about 100 years between the pieces...I could see the metal song sharing some of the classical bloodline.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

David58117 said:


> I'm sure I could easily find something else with 2 independent voices slipping in/out together, but the Kindertotenlieder has the same...depression that overwhelms the my dying bride song. Obviously this composition is much more advanced, and instrument availability is much more than what My Dying Bride has to work with, but when I listen to the long phrases, the sense of depression, and the forefront of the melody, and then consider that there's about 100 years between the pieces...I could see the metal song sharing some of the classical bloodline.


Not about st8 of these songs, but st8 of you. Your perception that metal is just as good as classical pieces does not add chromatic harmony, counterpoint, orchestral texture work, structure, thematic developement, formal developement, the fun of having actual acoustic instruments present orchestral mass, the joy of hearing a performer who has practiced something for years and is proficient in a big repertoire and preforms live without any aides, and all the things I like about classical music, to metal.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Rasa said:


> Not about st8 of these songs, but st8 of you. Your perception that metal is just as good as classical pieces does not add chromatic harmony, counterpoint, orchestral texture work, structure, thematic developement, formal developement, the fun of having actual acoustic instruments present orchestral mass, the joy of hearing a performer who has practiced something for years and is proficient in a big repertoire and preforms live without any aides, and all the things I like about classical music, to metal.


Wait - it was never said that metal is a direct port of classical music. Metal is a distinct style, with different tools and demands, do you *really* expect a 4 piece band to be able to equal the depth of a 60 piece orchestra? Do you really expect 2 guitars/bass/singer to match the harmonic proportions a full sized orchestra (with woodwind sections, brass sections, string sections, percussion section, etc etc ) would be able to? No.

Metal doesn't rely on sonata form, or rondo form, it uses variations of the standard song form...but that's not the point. The point is that many classical (especially late romantics) interjected a certain emotional depth, that now resides in the metal genre. That place within the soul that led Mahler to obsess about the afterlife, or to express his depression, is the same place that led to many modern metal composition. THAT'S the similarity. That crazed fervor and excitement you find in classical, exists in metal.

It's certainly not a direct port, more of a distant branch on the family tree.


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

If you don't like metal, so be it. If you dismiss metal based on nothing but stereotypes then you're closed-minded.

Tool's *Lateralus* is the greatest piece of music written in the 21st century.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

scytheavatar said:


> I know that you guys are sick and tired of metal threads in this forum, but I have found something that hopefully you guys will like: metal songs covered on the piano. Then maybe you can see the classical music influences in metal:


The links with the piano reductions are a bit like the accused bringing the smoking gun they used in the crime into the courtroom as evidence in their favor, LOL!

Sorry, if anything, by taking away the Twangscreach (c) of the Electric Guitars, you're down to a skeleton of hopelessly simple, mindlessly repetitive and stunningly boring pop music bearing not enough DNA to prove in any way that classical is its parent or even a distant relative.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

PetrB said:


> The links with the piano reductions are a bit like the accused bringing the smoking gun they used in the crime into the courtroom as evidence in their favor, LOL!
> 
> Sorry, if anything, by taking away the Twangscreach (c) of the Electric Guitars, you're down to a skeleton of _*hopelessly simple, mindlessly repetitive and stunningly boring*_ pop music bearing not enough DNA to prove in any way that classical is its parent or even a distant relative.


What do you think of minimalism? I personally don't find it to be an inferior musical mentality, but I suppose you might.

Here's an example of some metal that is not boring or repetitive, though I doubt that you'll be able go look past the distorted guitars and blaring drums. However, I may be wrong. Give it a listen.






As I noted in another of these sort of threads, metal is a rapidly progressing genre, similar to how jazz progressed into a more complex state, therefore it takes influences from a lot of more deeply rooted areas such as classical. As it progresses it too will be implemented into the works of classical composers just as jazz and electronics have been and it will then reach that state of "complexity" that we hold so dear in classical composition today. For now it is just a younger genre streaching it's roots and trying to take hold to the deeper, stronger roots within classical and Jazz mentalities.... I don't feel like proof reading what I just wrote but if it didn't make sense then let me know


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Metal is awesome. Especially classically influenced metal. Symphony X is really good with the combo.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I bet PetrB would like the new Mastodon album.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Is Opeth metal? I like Opeth. 

I might have made this known already...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol, is Opeth metal. Are you drunk or something, violadude? You're killing me tonight  Opeth is indeed metal. More specifically they are death metal and progressive metal.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Lol, is Opeth metal. Are you drunk or something, violadude? You're killing me tonight  Opeth is indeed metal. More specifically they are death metal and progressive metal.


I don't get drunk, only sober+


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

That reminds me ... why is there always a plus after your name in the box that says who is online?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> That reminds me ... why is there always a plus after your name in the box that says who is online?


Because I "add" more to the conversation than everyone else.

In all serious I don't know, I've noticed that.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I've always wondered about that plus thing too. The mods probably have the answer.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh... I think it is because you guys are my friends.

Violadude has a plus
ComposerofAvantGarde has a plus
Dodecaplex has a plus
All three are my friends
Therefore... the plus symbolizes those I have added as friends?

It is a possibility.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Although using the same setup

Violadude has a plus
ComposerofAvantGarde has a plus
Dodecaplex has a plus
All three are in the top tier of best posters on this board
Therefore... the plus symbolizes the best posters on the board


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Someone go tell me if I have a plus by my name.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Indeed, you do. In fact, all and only my friends do. Wow.

Once again, you make Francis Bacon proud.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

im sure these boneheads have to read music for their instruments. even though they loop the same 5 seconds of drum in every track, but still it is a whole 5 seconds.

and what they create does sounds like a monkey left with a drum kit but still there are some tiny connections to classical.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> im sure these boneheads have to read music for their instruments. even though they loop the same 5 seconds of drum in every track, but still it is a whole 5 seconds.
> 
> and what they create does sounds like a monkey left with a drum kit but still there are some tiny connections to classical.


You should listen to some Opeth.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> What do you think of minimalism? I personally don't find it to be an inferior musical mentality, but I suppose you might.
> 
> Here's an example of some metal that is not boring or repetitive, though I doubt that you'll be able go look past the distorted guitars and blaring drums. However, I may be wrong. Give it a listen.
> 
> ...


'Minimalism' is a very loose press tag for a wide spread of composers: some of those Bore Me To Tears. I have never been able to make it through one complete Philip Glass piece. Others hold my interest quite strongly, even after some years of repeat listening.

If I'm a card-carrying prog rocker and don an octatonic scale - mixed meter woven tie, it does not get me into Curtis or the Konservatorium Wien. I'm still rock and roll, a prog-rocker sub genre guy, wearing a few 'affectations,' regardless of the cleverness of the use of a few early 20th century classical devices, or how quick my pyrotechnic velocity is on my instrument.

I more and more wonder why, why, why, do people who like this genre seem to SEEK THE STAMP OF APPROVAL of the Classical Community? I think it is some kind of ragingly strong reverse snobbery at work.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> You should listen to some Opeth.


And here is a great epic from Symphony X.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Sorry, if anything, by taking away the Twangscreach (c) of the Electric Guitars, you're down to a skeleton of hopelessly simple, mindlessly repetitive and stunningly boring pop music bearing not enough DNA to prove in any way that classical is its parent or even a distant relative.


Do you think these guys give a **** what anyone thinks?:






Nuff said.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Philip said:


> Do you think these guys give a **** what anyone thinks?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Exactly right! Thank you.* _And exactly why I wonder what the hell is up with this constant question of_ _'What do you classical guys think of this?'_


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

LordBlackudder said:


> im sure these boneheads have to read music for their instruments. even though they loop the same 5 seconds of drum in every track, but still it is a whole 5 seconds.
> 
> and what they create does sounds like a monkey left with a drum kit but still there are some tiny connections to classical.


A bit like this then:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Argus's favorite song.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

PetrB said:


> If I'm a card-carrying prog rocker and don an octatonic scale - mixed meter woven tie, it does not get me into Curtis or the Konservatorium Wien. I'm still rock and roll, a prog-rocker sub genre guy, wearing a few 'affectations,' regardless of the cleverness of the use of a few early 20th century classical devices, or how quick my pyrotechnic velocity is on my instrument.
> 
> I more and more wonder why, why, why, do people who like this genre seem to SEEK THE STAMP OF APPROVAL of the Classical Community? I think it is some kind of ragingly strong reverse snobbery at work.


After some thought, I've decided that I actually agree with you... and an too lazy to elaborate at present haha


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

double post... gotta think of a distraction quick.

....

Look, funny picture!


----------



## Deesnuts (Jul 1, 2012)

Classical music elitists dismiss metal&conflate it with pop, so then extreme metalheads turn around and do the same thing to pop, trying to differentiate themselves from it. It's a way of saying to classical music fans "Hey! We scoff and discriminate just as much as you do, so therefore we are you!" metalheads think if they adopt the elitist attitude, then the music they like will automatically be on par with/equal to classical. That makes about as much sense as putting on a monocle and thinking you're automatically an old balding British man because of it. It's not an example worth emulating. Music is a beautiful thing that ugly people attach themselves to parasitically, they drain the beauty out of it and use it as confirmation of their own superiority, they use it for social status/a way to fit in, as a bludgeon, etc. Classical music folks are the ugliest of the ugly.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

........................


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Deesnuts said:


> Classical music folks are the ugliest of the ugly.


Yous calin me ugly buster


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Needs more double bass drum.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

I like metal, and I have been a fan of a lot of metal music throughout the past years. But comparing classical music to metal has always struck me as naive and ignorant. I am not very advanced musically, as I have not had any training, but I have attended some classes on the subject, and more importantly: I have ears.

The genres are very different, just because Black Sabbath jammed out a song inspired by a classical melody does not mean metal is similair to or drawing from classical influences in a meaningful way.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I like metal/rock too but i don‘t try to compare/releate them to classical music.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Andante said:


> Yous calin me ugly buster


Yeah, Just whom are you calling ugly, anyway?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

samurai said:


> Yeah, Just whom are you calling ugly, anyway?


Yous tell em Samy baby. They jus don a preeshe ate ther beters, huh


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Deesnuts said:


> Deesnuts


For those who didn't get the "deez nuts" reference:

WARNING: Strong language

Dr.Dre - Deeez Nuuuts


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I would say that there is an obvious influence of classical music to metal bands or guitarists. But yeah metal is influenced by jazz and blues as well. Yngwie obviously rips off Bach for an example. Randy Rhoads was a classically trained guitarist and occasionally used ideas of classical music. Most likely Bach again. But the Romantic Era is far from metal music imo with the exception of some Beethoven and Mussorgsky. I think Classical Music will continually grow in influences as metal music expands and gets more complicated.


----------



## Deesnuts (Jul 1, 2012)

Philip said:


> For those who didn't get the "deez nuts" reference:
> 
> WARNING: Strong language
> 
> Dr.Dre - Deeez Nuuuts


A classical fan with a knowledge of 90's hip-hop, I'm impressed.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I find it funny when some people call me as a classical elitist when they know that i listen to bands like U2,Metallica every now and then.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I would say that there is an obvious influence of classical music to metal bands or guitarists. But yeah metal is influenced by jazz and blues as well. Yngwie obviously rips off Bach for an example. Randy Rhoads was a classically trained guitarist and occasionally used ideas of classical music. Most likely Bach again. But the Romantic Era is far from metal music imo with the exception of some Beethoven and Mussorgsky. I think Classical Music will continually grow in influences as metal music expands and gets more complicated.


The Baroque influence on some mainstream metal guitarists is clear, but they're still pulling off all kinda of wacky scale runs in the context of shallow music that doesn't really develop meaningfully; usually without any feeling, too. The future of any kind of music is in its spirit.

Also, I think the Romantic influence in the good sort of extreme metal is palpable. Try the early albums of Immortal, At The Gates, Emperor, Burzum, etc. and tell me they don't embody that spirit in an abstract way in terms of emphasizing ideals like adventure & power, and often writing in a more motif/theme-based way than the standard pop rock verse/chorus. A lot of people like to mock this idea, but of course those bands didn't write full-fledged symphonic material; they had a couple guitars and drums, which is a totally different context that requires a unique vocabulary.

Metal has long since peaked technically; further developments in that area without guiding vision is redundant, which is why we get so many showboat bands who combine blues and asian folk music and ska and play in 7/29 without it ever adding up to anything meaningful or memorable. Basically, metal needs less Meshuggahs and Opeths.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yngwie obviously rips off Bach for an example.


i don't get the influence. I know that he said that he likes Bach, but frankly to use an harmonic minor scale is equal to be influenced by Bach? 
Frankly i can think of few musicians as tawdry, melodramatic and withouth any sense of measure as Malmsteen. Bach was the exact opposite of that.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

So little respect for Malmsteen. Rising Force is one of the great shred albums. It basically brings you to the Baroque era with modern instruments for Metal. Even some organ used. Yngwie loves to use pedal point and diminished arpeggios which is also common with Bach. So I think you got a bias against Malmsteen or haven't heard his best music. I compare it to Bach's Organ Works which was also loud in a good way. Yeah there was a lot more to Bach than just harmonic minor and Yngwie definitely doesn't have the complexity of ideas to match that but there are only a couple of neo-classical metal albums I'd compare to Rising Force. Maximum Security and Time Odyssey.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> So little respect for Malmsteen. Rising Force is one of the great shred albums. It basically brings you to the Baroque era with modern instruments for Metal. Even some organ used. Yngwie loves to use pedal point and diminished arpeggios which is also common with Bach. So I think you got a bias against Malmsteen or haven't heard his best music. I compare it to Bach's Organ Works which was also loud in a good way. Yeah there was a lot more to Bach than just harmonic minor and Yngwie definitely doesn't have the complexity of ideas to match that but there are only a couple of neo-classical metal albums I'd compare to Rising Force. Maximum Security and Time Odyssey.


i've heard rising force and i don't think you want to know what i think of it. 
But it's not just a matter of complexity (altough i don't think that Yngwie can write a fugue), but the fact that he's the opposite of the austerity, elegance, structure, balance that one can find in Bach's music. Music that certainly wasn't about playing thousand notes in a second like this






if i want to hear bach on electric guitar i'd go more for something like this (not metal, but a lot more similar in spirit to bach than the swedish guitarist


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha Yngwie does get a little carried away there. Yeah the shredders of the 80's were like that though. I have no problem with them showing off like that. But Yngwie can get serious as well.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Haha Yngwie does get a little carried away there. Yeah the shredders of the 80's were like that though. I have no problem with them showing off like that. But Yngwie can get serious as well.


Too bad that Yngwie seems to be less interested about his music today,I have listened about 90% of his releases.
He seemed to have a much stronger vision at the 80s. Today his music is mostly just shredding. He has some new pieces that i like Magic and mayhem and Lament for example.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Deesnuts said:


> A classical fan with a knowledge of 90's hip-hop, I'm impressed.


foshizzle ma nizzle


----------



## Deesnuts (Jul 1, 2012)

> This: 




> Not full of feels


----------

